# Reclast J3488



## Rgreen0118 (Jun 17, 2010)

Is anyone doing this in their office?  Any problems?

Also, do you use the 96365 for the injection?


Thanks,
Rhonda


----------



## mraymond74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hello Rhonda,

We have been doing Reclast in our office for a year now. I have only had a few problems with benefits being verified incorrectly. And the patient having to owe more than expected & getting upset with us. We are using the verification service that is provided through Reclast. However, we are now giving the patient a hand out with procedure & diagnosis & telling the patient to call there benfits as well. 
For Reclast we bill 96365 J3488 x 5 & J7050. 
Just make sure you check your reimbursement rates with each insurance carrier. We have one carrier that will not even reimburse enough to cover the cost for the medicine.

Good luck - Michelle


----------



## Rgreen0118 (Jun 17, 2010)

thank you so much for the info....have a great day


----------



## dudedunkin (May 25, 2011)

is this still 1x a year or is it every 2 years? 
Thank you

Tammy Simes, cpc


----------



## vramirez (Oct 11, 2011)

Rhonda,
Would you happen to know a dx code I could use if the patient does not have osteoporosis/osteopenia but the fracture risk is high?

Any help would be appreciated.

Vanessa Ramirez, CPC


----------

